# Game Gear Camo



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone here have any recent (or any at all) experience with Game Gear hunting clothes? It seems to be along the same lines as the big name "athletic" camo but it's all made in America. I know it's not important to everybody but when I look at my KUIU stuff that's made in China, i'd like to keep my dollars here. I'm hoping the functionality and durability is comparable.

https://gamegearhunting.com/


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

No experience with any of the big name camo companies (except for my Sitka RMEF life member jacket) but after seeing how many typos and grammatical errors are in their "About Us" section...I'm wary.

Now, being a grammatically perfect writer does not make you a good apparel manufacturer but it does demonstrate a level of quality and professionalism.

If you buy some, I'd be interested in your honest review. I've been thinking about investing in some Kuiu gear but haven't yet overcome the price shock.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> but after seeing how many typos and grammatical errors are in their "About Us" section...I'm wary.


Yeah I noticed that too, but then I "seen" they were out of Utah so it made sense :grin:

However, much in the same way I don't care if my roofer can bake a cake, if they can make quality hunting clothes, in the USA, and at a price comparable to the big names that offshore everything, I want to give them a shot. I'll probably start small with a shirt or some gloves and provide some feedback.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I have one of their pullover's and I really like it. I haven't gotten anything else yet.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

CAExpat said:


> ...I'll probably start small with a shirt or some gloves and provide some feedback.


I'd think that just about anyone can make a t-shirt. My concern would be for the DWR treated outerwear and the effectiveness of their camo, as well as choice of insulating material in the late season stuff.

The price is far better than Sitka, UA and Kuiu plus they are made here in UT. So that's a plus.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I know the CEO of GameGear. He's a stand-up guy. They've been making athletic gear for HS sports teams, and many others for a very long time. They do a great job with it.

I purchased an early season package recently. Got the pull over with the archery sleeves. I REALLY like this pull over, and it's pattern. I've tried the pants on and they are light and comfortable. The cap, and gloves that came with the pack are also very nice.

Here's a great real life review on the GG camo. Some very good info in there.

http://www.idahopursuit.com/2015/08/game-gear-camouflage-review-function.html


----------

